# Jeet kune Do near Louisville, KY?



## VT1010 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'd really like to learn JKD, but can't seem to find anyone near me that will teach it. Does anybody know of anyone in or near Louisville, Kentucky that teaches it? Thanks.


----------



## pesilat (Jul 29, 2005)

VT1010 said:
			
		

> I'd really like to learn JKD, but can't seem to find anyone near me that will teach it. Does anybody know of anyone in or near Louisville, Kentucky that teaches it? Thanks.



I don't know of any JKD instructors in the Louisville area but I teach Filipino Kali and Indonesian Pentjak Silat here in Louisville. If that interests you then check out my website at http://impactacademy.com

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmmm, it's available in Terre Haute, IN, but that's a few hours away.


----------



## VT1010 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks, pesilt, but ufortunately I'm only interested in JKD right now.  Maybe sometime down the road I might be interested though.

 Arnisador, could you give some more details?

 Also, near doesn't have to be within five minutes of Lousiville.  A half an hour is fine.

 Thanks.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi VT1010,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Try contacting Ernie Lake ("Ern-Dog" on MT). He is a friend of mine who I meet through FCS-Kali. He is based in Lexington, Ky and has a JKD background as well as kali. He's very knowledgeable and a great guy.

His contact info is below.

Lexington Martial Arts Academy
INSTRUCTOR: Ernie Lake
EMAIL: ernest.lake@insightbb.com 

Best regards,

-Palusut


----------



## VT1010 (Aug 19, 2005)

Will do.  Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2005)

Did you have any luck?

In Terre Haute, there's www.jackmcvicker.com for JKD (Paul Vunak's version).


----------



## VT1010 (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes, I've already had a couple of sessions with Ernie Lake.  So far, it's been great!

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 20, 2005)

VT1010 said:
			
		

> Yes, I've already had a couple of sessions with Ernie Lake.  So far, it's been great!
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.


You're welcome, happy to be of assistance!
-Palusut


----------



## Navarre (Nov 20, 2005)

Palasut, I live about 2 hours away from lexington. However, my wife's aunt lives in Louisville and my wife often talks of moving there to be closer to family.

Although living closer to my in-laws ranks right up there with self-lobotomy on the fun category, it would be much more palatable if I knew of a good martial arts school. Do you have anything else about Mr. Lake, his style, or his school you'd like to add? I'd be interested in knowing more. (I'd e-mail him but I may never move there and, if I did, it will be in about 4 years.)

Thanks for any info you might have.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 21, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Palasut, I live about 2 hours away from lexington. However, my wife's aunt lives in Louisville and my wife often talks of moving there to be closer to family.
> 
> Although living closer to my in-laws ranks right up there with self-lobotomy on the fun category, it would be much more palatable if I knew of a good martial arts school. Do you have anything else about Mr. Lake, his style, or his school you'd like to add? I'd be interested in knowing more. (I'd e-mail him but I may never move there and, if I did, it will be in about 4 years.)
> 
> Thanks for any info you might have.


Hi Navarre,

Actually, Ernie is a member of MT as well. I would suggest PMing him if you like. His member name is "Ern-dog". I am sure he would be happy to respond.

What I know of him is that he is very knowledgeable and thorough martial artist. He knows his stuff yet he is very friendly and approachable. He is a voracious learner too.

Hope this helps,

Palusut


----------



## Navarre (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Palusut. I might do that.


----------



## Ern-Dog (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. 

VT1010 has now got a decent base to start from. If he continues to train and grow, I have no doubt that he can find "his" JKD.


----------



## Sin (Jan 16, 2006)

VT1010 said:
			
		

> I'd really like to learn JKD, but can't seem to find anyone near me that will teach it. Does anybody know of anyone in or near Louisville, Kentucky that teaches it? Thanks.



I know of one though.

Sensei Scott Middleton...

um...send me a PM or an IM either on AIM or yahoo...and I will hook you up...I belive he teachs at the Toshi(sp) dojo....he is also a grappling instructor


----------

